Ask HN: Best roaming multi GB plan for travelling multiple European countries? - vinnyglennon
======
JoshTriplett
Google Fi or T-Mobile.

Google Fi charges exactly the same amount for data whether local or roaming:
$10/GB. No charge for roaming, free SMS when roaming, and reasonable rates for
calling (free if you use wifi calling).

T-Mobile works similarly, except they charge a higher base rate and give you a
specific amount of high-speed data, and then degrade your speed to EDGE if you
exceed that.

~~~
vinnyglennon
Looks like Google Fi needs to be brought and activated in USA, but looks very
good. Have you tried it around Europe? T-Mobile does not allow roaming
tethering.

